# Bathing our puppy.....



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello all!

Just wondered when is a good age for a puppies first bath????

Gracie is 10 weeks old. She is in fab condition but a little bit smelly downstairs. She is black and white so where she goes for a wee it is a yellow colour and all down the back of her legs. Just wanted to freshen her up really as its not too sightly and a bit pongy.

Is she old enough??


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

we had to bath inca on day one of baving her at 8weeks old. any age is fine she will have had baths with the breeder. as the pups cover themselves on their food. so any age is fine. 

oh lol we want bath time photos lol


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

If you are reluctant to bath, I used to use doggy wipes. They are pretty good for cleaning and de-smelling without the work and trauma of a bath.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Yep sounds like a bath at this point would be good. Get some puppy shampoo and use sparingly. I would get her used to being washed, dried and brushed as much as possible. You could shower her in tepid water any time without using shampoo so she gets used to getting wet. Also put the hair dryer on her sometimes even when dry so she gets used the feel of it and the noise. I get Flo to sit and treat her regularly while blowing her on and off with the drier. Also try and comb her a little every day. You can also put a big towel over her and rub her all over even when dry. That way she will get used to all the different experiences of being bathed and groomed in small manageable bits. I sometimes think it's a bit much if there first experience is wash, shampoo, shower, rub down, dryer and brushing in all in one go. When you first wash her watch out for when you put her down, Flo still goes absolutely nuts - a bit of a mad 10 minutes - when I get her out of the bath. She tears round the house bounding over all the furniture. I think they do it to dry themselves off.


----------



## Curottofran (Jan 7, 2011)

We bathed Murphy the day after bringing him home as he smelt a bit doggy. he was fine, but like you said Flo he ran arounf the house like a maniac for about 10 minutes. it was really funny x


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Curottofran said:


> but like you said Flo he ran arounf the house like a maniac for about 10 minutes. it was really funny x


Jess does this too.


----------



## Gracie (Jan 7, 2011)

The bath was a success.... she wasn't that scared actually. She shivered a bit. I just ran a shallow bath with a bit of shampoo in and sat her in it for 5 mins. Got her a bit wet and washed her bottom. Dried her off with a towel and cuddle after. She did run around the house for a minute or 2 but then just curled up at my feet so I left her to sleep.

Here are a few pics....... she looks so funny when wet!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww look at her. so cute. yeah they go nuts aftyer a bath.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Gracie said:


> The bath was a success.... she wasn't that scared actually. She shivered a bit. I just ran a shallow bath with a bit of shampoo in and sat her in it for 5 mins. Got her a bit wet and washed her bottom. Dried her off with a towel and cuddle after. She did run around the house for a minute or 2 but then just curled up at my feet so I left her to sleep.
> 
> Here are a few pics....... she looks so funny when wet!!


Ahhh bless her. They look so thin don't they when you are used to seeing them all fluffy. I was so shocked the first time I bathed Flo.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Lovely clean pup, yeh getting her used to it while she's young will stop her being scared in the future. She looks lovely x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like that went pretty well! She's so cute


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I miss Izzy being that small!


----------



## pokomommy (Nov 17, 2010)

poco hated his first bath but when i put him in with my other dog he seemed to not mind it as much and now when i say bath and take his to the tub he will jump in the tub and wait for his bath.. his first bath was the day i got him from the breeder and he is not 5 months old


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

How ogten do you groom your dog? Do you ever do any touch up between grooming to save alittle money


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awww look at little Gracie!!! so cute!!! she looks like she did great! i love tub time pics


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

How often should you bath them? Can you bath them too much?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It depends on the pup and the shampoo, if they get dry skin...it's too much. I do it about every 3-4 weeks other pups on here get a weekly bath, and others every few months. depends alot on you. I would say more than 1 a week is tooooo much!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

see im still not sure about this, i know that 'Lo is bathed and blow dried every week which keeps her coat in lovely condition, but iv had it drilled into me for years that doing that you risk drying out the skin, so im still scared of bathing more thn every couple of weeks. my lot were last bath just over a week and a half ago i think now, so im debating weather or not to bath them this week.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

oh i did know a rescue Cavilear who was bathed every day sometimes twice a day because his owner had sevear OCD, he had no coat on his body when the rescue got him and it took his new owner months to get him to asept being brushed or groomed in any way. so that was defonetly way to mush poor boy.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awww poor boy.....Kendal like you I was always told you can bathe them too much...which is why I only do it evey 3-4 weeks. I am sure you can tell by their coat and skin if it is just too much


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I have had to give Chloe a rinse in the tub every day this week just to get the filth off from her walk. I didn't use much soap at all and just washed her legs and tummy. Her fur is looking pretty rough but I have had no choice 
I think I need to go get a spray on conditioner before she gets all matted. She doesn't even look as white as she should after a bath. I am not sure if I should wash her properly every time or just continue to rinse her quickly like I am doing.


----------



## sonatalady7 (Apr 4, 2011)

I do the same as Amanda. Every 4 weeks, usually. She doesn't love the bath, but we finally bought one of those attachments for the showerhead, so that should make it easier...oh, and the lack of TONS of hair should help too!


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you think it would be alright to rinse their legs in just water if they have got dirty without using any shampoo? I am assuming that it is using the shampoos when you wash them that causes the skin problems, which is why you shouldn't over wash them.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I rinse Lady's feet off all the time...they get wet in puddles, so I would imagine as well it is the shampoo that starts to dry them out...if she comes in with dirty feet they get rinsed with water right away...when our snow was melting...I was doing it twice a day to her.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

I had a dog grooming business until about 3 years ago and found a brilliant range of products. They are soap and detergent free and will actually nourish the dogs skin and won't wash off the spot-on flea treatments. You would be able to was her as often as you choose with this shampoo. It's called Tropiclean Puppy shampoo and you an get the whole range from rlpetproducts.co.uk

When she is a bit older another truly brilliant product is Tropiclean De-Matt. You use it either like a conditioner and comb through the coat with it on when wet, then rinse and dry with a hairdryer and see how easily knots come out. OR you can use it like a spot treatment (behind the ears or elbows on a little knot) and comb or rake out the knot/matted area while wet, then dry with a hairdryer without rinsing. The products are so skin friendly that they will not burn if you leave in until the next time you wash her.


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi Stephen
I've never heard of this product is it available in pet shops or online? Sounds perfect especially the one for matts!


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

alfiedoo said:


> Hi Stephen
> I've never heard of this product is it available in pet shops or online? Sounds perfect especially the one for matts!


They are great products, perfect for cockapoo's coat. It allows us to keep our Cockapoos unclipped. It's not in the shops but the importer (from USA) is R & L Pet Products, Unit 3, Rectory Farm Road, Sompting, Lancing, West Sussex. BN15 0DP. 01903 07515 164692 [email protected] they do mail order. www.rlpetproducts.co.uk


----------



## spindlelegs (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for all that, it's really helped a lot. I'll defiantly be getting the shampoo, it sounds perfect!


----------



## alfiedoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Jukee Doodles said:


> They are great products, perfect for cockapoo's coat. It allows us to keep our Cockapoos unclipped. It's not in the shops but the importer (from USA) is R & L Pet Products, Unit 3, Rectory Farm Road, Sompting, Lancing, West Sussex. BN15 0DP. 01903 07515 164692 [email protected] they do mail order. www.rlpetproducts.co.uk


Thanks! I've placed an order!


----------

